# Hands hurt when using my irons....



## slick

I don't know if I am the only one with this issue, because my friends don't seem to have it, but hitting with my irons results in my hands hurting. It stings a little after I hit the ball with any of my irons. My obvious thinking as to why this was happening was that my irons are like most irons and have steel shafts. However, I tried two of my friends clubs, and they have steel shafted irons and they didn't feel this way. One friend has a really old set of Titlelist irons (from the 80s I think, hand me downs from his father) and the other has a set of Nicklaus EX Ups from a year ago. I have a set of Nike OSS Slingshots with the regular steel shafts and let me tell you, my hands have a stinging sensation after I hit a ball, whether it be a dead on hit or a miss hit.
The friend that has the Titlelist irons suggested that I look into graphite shafts, but I don't know much about this stuff to be honest (I am not good at golf, and I just started playing last year, I get lost without some of the terminology when reading the posts here sometimes).

Should I look into graphite shafts for my irons, or maybe another set of irons, or.....

Any help would be appreciated as the weather is getting nice and I would like to play as much as possible, without my hands hurting afterwards of course


----------



## 65nlovenit

Graphite will make your problem a little less painful, but it sounds to me like your not getting under the ball, your hitting dead center. Just a suggestion but if you tee up a ball and then hit it with one of your irons and it doesn't hurt the hands then that would confirm what I just said. Try hitting down on the ball, a good golf shot should hit the ball before hitting the ground underneath it. It sounds like your coming through with a sweeping motion, hitting the ball but never hitting the ground. Or you could be hitting the ball way out on the toe of the club, that will definitely ring the hands out. Which ever the case, just trying swinging down on the ball and I think you'll hit it with less pain.
Del


----------



## slick

65nlovenit said:


> Graphite will make your problem a little less painful, but it sounds to me like your not getting under the ball, your hitting dead center. Just a suggestion but if you tee up a ball and then hit it with one of your irons and it doesn't hurt the hands then that would confirm what I just said. Try hitting down on the ball, a good golf shot should hit the ball before hitting the ground underneath it. It sounds like your coming through with a sweeping motion, hitting the ball but never hitting the ground. Or you could be hitting the ball way out on the toe of the club, that will definitely ring the hands out. Which ever the case, just trying swinging down on the ball and I think you'll hit it with less pain.
> Del


I will definately try out your suggestions tomorrow. As stated, I am not good, so its very likely that I am not hitting the ball correctly, its just odd that my friends clubs don't do the same thing as mine.

I think I really need to look into lessons.


----------



## 300Yards

Try a thicker grip. Could be that the stock one is transferring too much vibration to you. Or like 65 said, you could be hitting it too square. It is also possible, that your shafts are too stiff. Definently try hitting down on it..but I feel it's probably either the grip or the shaft flex. It's really hard to say becasue I don't remember having this problem. I can hit my irons, dead in the middle, or thin it a little, and I can't say I feel any bad vibes.


----------



## Butz

slick said:


> I don't know if I am the only one with this issue, because my friends don't seem to have it, but hitting with my irons results in my hands hurting. It stings a little after I hit the ball with any of my irons. My obvious thinking as to why this was happening was that my irons are like most irons and have steel shafts. However, I tried two of my friends clubs, and they have steel shafted irons and they didn't feel this way. One friend has a really old set of Titlelist irons (from the 80s I think, hand me downs from his father) and the other has a set of Nicklaus EX Ups from a year ago. I have a set of Nike OSS Slingshots with the regular steel shafts and let me tell you, my hands have a stinging sensation after I hit a ball, whether it be a dead on hit or a miss hit.
> The friend that has the Titlelist irons suggested that I look into graphite shafts, but I don't know much about this stuff to be honest (I am not good at golf, and I just started playing last year, I get lost without some of the terminology when reading the posts here sometimes).
> 
> Should I look into graphite shafts for my irons, or maybe another set of irons, or.....
> 
> Any help would be appreciated as the weather is getting nice and I would like to play as much as possible, without my hands hurting afterwards of course


Hey,

Let your club be checked by a Good Golf Pro shop. Maybe there's a factory defect.

Check the frequency of the shaft...

If there's nothing wrong with the shaft, you can probably insert an insert cushion, to lessen the vibration.

or buy a new set of steel shaft from True Temper with Sensicore 

goto this link TRUE TEMPER RELEASE WITH SENSICORE STEEL IRON SHAFTS


----------



## marto97

*inserts*

When I bought my ping irons they had an option of having inserts installed in the butt of the shaft. I think it was an excellent idea. I have steel shafts and never have any vibration. Save your self some money and give it a try. Your local club fitter should be able to install them for you.


----------



## Butz

Hey,

I asked my Golf Pro about your condition.

He said the pain could be due to wrong grip.

Seek advice from a Good Professional Golf teacher.

Choose a teacher who will impart his knowledge. There are some who are good Golf players but cannot transfer the technology to his/her student.

Oh yeah, if you are tall, lets say 6 foot tall. Choose a Tall Golf Pro too. Now if you are less than 5 foot five, then choose a shorter Golf Pro.

This way, you will see how your Pro hits the ball because you are almost the same in size.


----------



## Homeless

Absolutely change the grips. I have a set of nike irons and the grips are terrible (just my opinion), they always felt like they were gonna fly out of my hands and provided no "comfort" you could say. If you have big hands like I do check out some bigger grips. I have Winn wraps and they're softer and there is no more vibes...only thing is that they are more prone to excessive wear and need replaced sooner...


----------



## Doby45

Homeless said:


> Absolutely change the grips. I have a set of nike irons and the grips are terrible (just my opinion), they always felt like they were gonna fly out of my hands and provided no "comfort" you could say. If you have big hands like I do check out some bigger grips. I have Winn wraps and they're softer and there is no more vibes...only thing is that they are more prone to excessive wear and need replaced sooner...


I noticed in another post that you said you were a lefty (as am I) and if that is the case you need to get rid of any kind of "wrap" grip. I found this out from my pro the other day (he is lefty also) any conventional rubber wrap grip is going the wrong direction for a lefty. The rubber wrap grips we find now will actually help a clubface open up under torque; this is due to the "wrap" going in the wrong direction. Here is a little test, take your club and hold it like your addressing a ball. Now have someone grab just the toe of your club and twist it back, like you hit the toe on a shot. You will "feel" the rubber wrap grips "loosen" in your hand. Now have that same person grab the toe of your club and twist it forward as if you were right handed and hit it on the toe and you will notice the grip tends to "tighten". I thought it was hog wash until he did that little test with me. I have since changed to Golf Pride Midsize velvets and they are awesome. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Homeless

Doby45 said:


> I noticed in another post that you said you were a lefty (as am I) and if that is the case you need to get rid of any kind of "wrap" grip. I found this out from my pro the other day (he is lefty also) any conventional rubber wrap grip is going the wrong direction for a lefty. The rubber wrap grips we find now will actually help a clubface open up under torque; this is due to the "wrap" going in the wrong direction. Here is a little test, take your club and hold it like your addressing a ball. Now have someone grab just the toe of your club and twist it back, like you hit the toe on a shot. You will "feel" the rubber wrap grips "loosen" in your hand. Now have that same person grab the toe of your club and twist it forward as if you were right handed and hit it on the toe and you will notice the grip tends to "tighten". I thought it was hog wash until he did that little test with me. I have since changed to Golf Pride Midsize velvets and they are awesome. Sorry for the long post.


Interesting...My grips need to be replaced soon anyway. I'm gonna try what you just said. I am used to using the wraps though, do they make grips specifically for lefties?


----------



## Butz

Hey,

sorry but what I meant was how you hold your grip, and your golf grip.

I have a friend who usually paste a Salonpas , its a japanese medicated patch that is intended for muscular pain, arthritis, stiff shoulders and etc.

Well, when I brought him to my Teacher and looked at how he hold his golf clubs, it was held wrongly. So with the changed of golf grip, and how he hold his clubs. The pain slowly went away.


----------



## slick

sorry for the late reply guys, and thanks for the help. I came down with something that kept me in bed a couple days, luckily that was during some bad weather, because its nice out right now, perfect weather to hit up the driving range.

I went ahead and changed the grips on the irons. Went with the Winn Excel RF, nice and soft, and they absorb the vibration of the club very well. A $4 grip made a huge difference, thats incredible to me.

Thanks again for the help guys.

I should also note that the grips are so comfortable now that I didn't use my glove when I went to the range earlier today and all was good, that was a problem I had with the old grips, they were rough feeling and it got to the point where I was almost looking at getting a right hand glove also.


----------



## Duncan McDermott

65nlovenit said:


> Graphite will make your problem a little less painful, but it sounds to me like your not getting under the ball, your hitting dead center. Just a suggestion but if you tee up a ball and then hit it with one of your irons and it doesn't hurt the hands then that would confirm what I just said. Try hitting down on the ball, a good golf shot should hit the ball before hitting the ground underneath it. It sounds like your coming through with a sweeping motion, hitting the ball but never hitting the ground. Or you could be hitting the ball way out on the toe of the club, that will definitely ring the hands out. Which ever the case, just trying swinging down on the ball and I think you'll hit it with less pain.
> Del


Thanks. I'll try that too.


----------

